# Where can I get this leak detector?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The water authority has these things and they call it sonic phone or something. Basturds won't tell anyone where they get them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumber said:


> The water authority has these things and they call it sonic phone or something. Basturds won't tell anyone where they get them.


 looks like the receiver off of a crank phone.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive
http://www.pollardwater.com/pages_product/P679sonoscope.asp


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

lol kole---i was ready to build one---thanks

huh----and that's a long screw probably with a diaphragm on the fat end. Weren't the diaphragms metal on those old sets?


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Pollard makes them.
Here's a link. 
https://www.pollardwater.com/pages_index/index_leak_detection.asp


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hooray pollard carries smoke bombs! I'm going to get in so much trouble.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it would be pretty good at hearing if a leak is present...
But not do much on finding it...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

looks like the spammer has been taken care of. That was fast.


----------

